# 6mm



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't hear much about the 6mm....think'in about buying one. Anybody have any information on these, good or bad, how would they compare to the .204, 25-06, .243 or a 22-250 ?

Any info would be appreciated, thanks !!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It is a couple hundred FPS faster than the 243. I hear about it quite a bit among coyote hunters. I wish I would have bought one instead of the 243. I believe they are a little more accurate than the 243 also.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

My stepfather had one did a dandy job on deer. The damage that bullet did to a deer not to sure I would use it on dogs if you wanted the pelt. It was a fun gun to shoot though and it was extremely accurate also.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought my first 6mm Rem. in the mid 60's, a Remington 700BDL. Wonderful rifle. The 6mm Rem compares very favorable to the other rounds you mentioned and you might say it is the .24 caliber brother to them. Ballistically a tiny bit faster than the .243 Win (not enough to make any difference) but that mostly shows up when shooting the 100 grain bullet. If you are looking for a great .24 caliber rifle, you simply will not go wrong with a 6mm Rem. The only down side might be availability of factory ammo...no big deal since really, who actually ever runs out of ammo and needs to run into some small town for some more.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You are right BPturkeys, but what about they guy who forgets to bring his ammo? I did that once...  

The 6mm does sound like a great caliber though. I wonder why it's not used by more fire arm manufacturers?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought one to use as a long range varmit gun and as a back up big game rifle.....even killed my first bull elk with it. But I eventually sold it. It wasn't so much the 6mm caliber as it was the rifle that wasn't a good fit for me. For coyotes I was shooting a 75 gr bullet that was approaching 3,700 fps and could get consistant 1.25" groups with it. I moved on to a .25/06 after I sold my 6mm to fill the same niche. I still have a soft spot in my heart for the 6mm Remington however.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The 6mm (AKA 244 Remington) was envisioned as a varmint caliber, and given a 1:12 twist that would stabilize lighter bullets (up to 90 grains). The 243 was designed as a dual-purpose cartridge and given a 1:10 twist that would stanilize 100+ grain bullets. Later in life, the 244 was renamed the 6mm Remington and given the 1:10 twist rifling, but the 243 had cornered the market by then. The 6mm has a slightly greater powder capacity, but the 243 fits short actions better. All else equal, the 6mm will be a bit faster than the 243. A bit meaning around 100 FPS. But you will burn a bit more powder to get there.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

.45 said:


> I don't hear much about the 6mm....


Loke did a nice job of telling why you don't hear about them. When I built my 6mm long range rifle I poored over data for the 243 win, 243 AI, and 6mm rem. The increase in performance is minimal for the 243 AI and 6mm rem and did not outweigh the extra cost for components and availability of ammo. If you must shoot 110g or bigger 6mm bullets, that is where the 6mm rem has an edge and many factory barrels don't have the twist the shoot these bullets.



reb8600 said:


> I believe they are a little more accurate than the 243 also.


I don't agree with this at all. They use the same bullets, one just has more powder behind it. I have no problems shooting .5" at 100 yards off of bags. 2" at 300 yards is standard off of bags as well.

6mm has an excellent range of bullets from 55g to 110g and that is why it is popular. It is completely different from a 204 ruger (even though that cartridge is excellent as well) and bigger than a 22-250 and smaller than a 25-06. It is a perfect in between gun that can do pdogs, coyotes, deer, and antelope.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Toasty is absolutely correct-o-mundo, and I am a 6mm Rem guy. The 243 Win can be every bit as accurate as the 6mm Rem. The 6mm Rem/243 Win argument was hashed over and over back in the 60's (I know, I was there) and frankly, both sides were right...both are very fine .24 Cal choices. One other factory loading...most impressive of all, was the 240 Weatherby Mag. I always wanted one, but just didn't have the dough.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, the 6mm I was looking at is no longer available...  

It's a Browning Model 78. I see Browning is coming out with a 78 Sporter with a round barrel instead of the octagon barrel, but not in the 6mm caliber. I may wait until there available and get back to a 25-06 like I used to own. Or, just keep patience and hope another one comes along. The 6mm seems like a pretty good caliber...

Thanks for all the input !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45 said:


> Unfortunately, the 6mm I was looking at is no longer available...
> 
> It's a Browning Model 78. I see Browning is coming out with a 78 Sporter with a round barrel instead of the octagon barrel, but not in the 6mm caliber. I may wait until there available and* get back to a 25-06 like I used to own*. Or, just keep patience and hope another one comes along. The 6mm seems like a pretty good caliber...
> 
> Thanks for all the input !!


25-06 eh?

I think you should get this one! 8) 
http://www.hendershots.net/gunRoomDetail.aspx?id=3129


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I checked 'em out a few years ago, couldn't find any single shots.. :wink: 

Not only that, but I think the price has doubled since I last looked !!


----------

